# My TB500 results



## DF

I am into my 4th week of TB500.  My issue was with right Bi tendonitis.  It was to the point where I had not done any bi work (curls) for I'd say 9 months or more.  At my starting point I was able to do some light hammer curls 3 sets (25lbs) unable to supinate the hand without extreme pain.  Last week I was able to do 2 exercises 3 sets each with full supination with only mild discomfort.  I'll know more tomorrow after back & Bi day.  At this point I am very happy with using the TB500.


----------



## gymrat827

Nice TB500 results is it a big dose..??


----------



## DF

I started with 5mg/week then have been taking 3mg/week.


----------



## RustyShackelford

Glad to hear it. 
I'm starting to feel a flare up in my elbow, if it doesn't subside I will run another corse myself. 
Did you use a board sponsor?


----------



## DF

Update:

I hit back & bi's today.  I didn't feel any discomfort while doing back.  I did some light bi work.
DB curls
1x15 25
1x12 30
1x10 35

EZ curl bar
3x15 75

While doing the bi work I only felt some mild discomfort.  My progress is very encouraging.  I'm going to continue to take it slow to make sure things are good & healed before my next cycle.
Week 1 5mg
week 2 3mg
week 3 3mg
week 4 3mg


----------



## RustyShackelford

Post up how 3mg does for you. I never went under 5mg for the duration


----------



## jennerrator

Nice DF, I will be watching...thing is, does it wear off and everything comes back after stopping?


----------



## DF

Jenner said:


> Nice DF, I will be watching...thing is, does it wear off and everything comes back after stopping?



From what I understand it does not wear off say like deca.  It actually heals the injury.


----------



## DF

I have to say that I'm pretty excited about my experience with TB500.  My right Bi injury is feeling much better at this point.  I've been doing some light DB curls & everything feels good.  I do still feel slight discomfort with squeezing the Bi at the top.  I also still have discomfort with using a straight or EZ bar.  I will say I'm 95% healed.


----------



## AlphaD

DF said:


> I have to say that I'm pretty excited about my experience with TB500.  My right Bi injury is feeling much better at this point.  I've been doing some light DB curls & everything feels good.  I do still feel slight discomfort with squeezing the Bi at the top.  I also still have discomfort with using a straight or EZ bar.  I will say I'm 95% healed.



DF,  Thanks for logging your TB500 results so far.  Its good to hear an unbiased review from a respected member.  I have contemplated the use of TB500 for some time now, mainly to help with sore shoulder, and I think I will start that up soon.


----------



## j2048b

Alrighty df got a few cancer scares that might need to be read before anyone embarks upon a tb500 cycle:

http://m.heraldsun.com.au/sport/afl...eraldSunTopStories+(Herald+Sun+|+Top+Stories)

And:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2805724/


----------



## j2048b

DF said:


> Thanks JB I'll have to take a look when I get to a computer.



No prob actually got the top link from a guy at pro muscle who was gonna use tb500 but scared away due to possible cancer growth...


----------



## Rumpy

Having some trouble finding storage info for TB500.  Once mixed, how long does it last and how often does it need to be pinned.  I have 5mg vials, can I mix and use I/2 and save the other half for the following week?  Should it be kept in the fridge?


----------



## DF

Rumpy said:


> Having some trouble finding storage info for TB500.  Once mixed, how long does it last and how often does it need to be pinned.  I have 5mg vials, can I mix and use I/2 and save the other half for the following week?  Should it be kept in the fridge?



I kept mine in the fridge with my gh.  I only had the 2mg vials, but I would think that TB500 would last more than a couple weeks stored in the fridge.


Just found this info on a peptide site:

Lyophilized Thymosin Beta 4(TB500) although stable at room temperature for 3 weeks, should be stored desiccated below -18°C. Upon reconstitution FST should be stored at 4°C between 2-7 days and for future use below -18°C.

I've also seen sites where they say the peptide will last 4-6 weeks after recon in the fridge.


----------



## gymrat827

Rumpy said:


> Having some trouble finding storage info for TB500.  Once mixed, how long does it last and how often does it need to be pinned.  I have 5mg vials, can I mix and use I/2 and save the other half for the following week?  Should it be kept in the fridge?



are they re conned??  did you use BAC or just sterile water??

If BAC they will last a while, 2 months or so.  Just make sure nothing begins to grow inside a vial.  look at it in the light before inj'ing.  

If not re conned still keep in fridge.  treat it like HGH


----------



## Rumpy

I just ordered it today, but I have plenty of BAC water with 0.9% salt on hand.  I'm planning to run 5mg/week for the first 4 weeks, then probably 2-1/2mg each week until it's gone.  Is pinning once a week enough or should it be twice?


----------



## DF

I pinned 1ml at a time subQ with slin pins.  My first week I pinned 1ml/day for 5 days.


----------



## Patriot1405

Hey DF, when you inject sub-q
are you injecting in abdomin or sub-q closer to injury site??


----------



## Rumpy

Does anyone know if TB500 will skew blood results?  I'm scheduled for a blood draw on Monday, I'm not worried about it being detected, just that it might throw some of my numbers off.  My GWP came today, so I'd like to get started but not sure if I should wait until after my draw.


----------



## Rumpy

That's good.  I couldn't wait and pinned my first 2.5mg last night   I'll put up a log once I have something to say.


----------



## Athena

DF said:


> From what I understand it does not wear off say like deca.  It actually heals the injury.



Hi, I've been reading your thread and wanna ask did you ever had to repeat it regarding same issue and how about cancer, any risks developed? Thanks in advance


----------

